# Cách vệ sinh hộp lọc bể bơi của bạn



## vtkong (11/9/20)

Cách vệ sinh hộp lọc bể bơi của bạn

Bạn cần phải làm sạch hộp mực lọc hồ bơi của mình khi PSI đạt từ 8-10 PSI trên phạm vi bình thường.




Nếu bạn là người may mắn và có một bồn tắm nước nóng, hãy làm sạch bộ lọc bằng dụng cụ vệ sinh hộp lọc hồ bơi tốt dựa trên mức độ sử dụng. Không có rửa ngược bất kỳ hộp lọc bể bơi nào, vì vậy bạn cần phải tháo và làm sạch chúng.
nguyendunga3的个人资料 -  TaTa娱乐视频社区 -  Powered by Discuz!
nguyendunga3的个人资料 -  觉醒家园 -  www.Awaker.info
nguyendunga3的个人资料 -  福能达社区
nguyendunga3的个人资料 今日无锡
陈家沟国际太极院 - 陈家沟太极院 陈家沟国际太极院
http://xixia.longdurc.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=1829
http://www.johnsonclassifieds.com/user/profile/2034894
http://www.brigantesrl.it/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=2165766
https://unsplash.com/@nguyendunga3
https://www.codecademy.com/profiles/nguyendunga3
https://impression3d.laposte.fr/fr/utilisateurs/nguyendunga3
https://answers.informer.com/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=christensenantonsen8511
http://shaboxes.com/author/nguyendunga3/
https://hero.osclass.me/user/profile/131609
https://www.goodreads.com/user/show/120310213-nguy-n
http://voberhaat.com/index.php?page=user&action=pub_profile&id=42132
http://amlakparnian.ir/author/nguyendunga3/
https://www.transtats.bts.gov/exit..../1-xqCLGqBfQEADyvnI3Et9PSrYfNOEjAsG9b_tYL37Kw
http://www.stronghands.club/index.php?page=user&action=pub_profile&id=63298
http://resumepost.jp/os/index.php?page=user&action=pub_profile&id=50202
http://ussur-kedr.ru/user/nguyendunga3/
https://nguyendunga3.livejournal.com/profile
http://answers.codelair.com/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3
http://tokyohomepage.com/index.php?page=user&action=pub_profile&id=53713
http://bitcoinmoney.ru/user/nguyendunga3/
http://www.feedbooks.com/user/6443397/profile
http://www.marhabaholidays.co.ke/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1307480
http://kosmetikinstitut-milla.de/user/nguyendunga3/
https://www.theverge.com/users/francklutz06
http://olga-welling.ru/user/nguyendunga3/
http://polimentosroberto.com.br/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1294389
https://www.inventables.com/users/dalefields8591
https://www.viki.com/users/francklutz06todqgg_996/about
https://gitlab.cs.tufts.edu/nguyendunga3
http://science.ipt.pw/ads/user/profile/51469
http://als.anits.edu.in/members/nguyendunga36/
https://yarnews163.ru/user/nguyendunga3/
http://laser.inf.ethz.ch/2015/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1114659
https://www.pcb.its.dot.gov/PageRed.../1-xqCLGqBfQEADyvnI3Et9PSrYfNOEjAsG9b_tYL37Kw
https://www.atlasobscura.com/users/5416f1e9-d3bb-46a7-ab2d-94bd055fb235
http://dreempics.com/user/nguyendunga3/
http://web.sfusd.edu/Services/research_public/Lists/Sample Copy/DispForm.aspx?ID=328049
http://daf.csulb.edu/cgi-bin/rd.pl?.../1-xqCLGqBfQEADyvnI3Et9PSrYfNOEjAsG9b_tYL37Kw
http://guia.clarin.com/nguyendunga3/usuario
https://www.mixcloud.com/nguyendunga3/
https://knowyourmeme.com/users/nguyendunga3/
http://www.studiolegalecentore.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1983542
http://pattinson-fan.ru/user/nguyendunga3/
http://beautyinfo.eu/user/nguyendunga3/
http://www.fivedollarclassifieds.com/user/profile/81028
http://danlabecki.ca/bodylit1/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=128417
http://www.articledude.com/classifieds/user/profile/200422
https://historyhub.history.gov/exte.../1-xqCLGqBfQEADyvnI3Et9PSrYfNOEjAsG9b_tYL37Kw
http://bbs.now.qq.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=348427
https://www.encarrot.com/author/nguyendunga3/
http://biologplace.com/user/profile/194426
http://wd.ua/user/nguyendunga3/
https://colorado.budtrader.com/author/nguyendunga3/
http://imfl.sci.pfu.edu.ru/forum/index.php?action=profile;area=forumprofile;u=1120042
http://3drus.ru/index.php?subaction=userinfo&user=nguyendunga3
http://www.bsaa.edu.ru/bitrix/rk.ph.../1-xqCLGqBfQEADyvnI3Et9PSrYfNOEjAsG9b_tYL37Kw
https://www.kitexchange.com.au/author/nguyendunga3/
http://www.discoverbits.in/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3
https://www.instructables.com/member/nguyendunga3/
https://raovatnailsalon.com/author/nguyendunga3/
http://crystalise.co.za/dev/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=133796
http://truckcamvideos.com/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3
http://ask.veye.cc/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3
https://www.menorcadillo.net/author/nguyendunga3/
http://www.gonzalestravel.com.ec/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=62596
http://gel-nail-polish.co.uk/user/profile/14486
https://visual.ly/users/francklutz06todqgg/portfolio
https://magic-tricks.ru/user/nguyendunga3/
http://chernousovajazz.ru/user/nguyendunga3/
https://www.gaiaonline.com/profiles/nguyendunga3/45162762/
https://www.blurb.com/user/nguyendunga3
http://en.ask-ans.com/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3
http://old.kam-pod.gov.ua/user/nguyendunga3/
http://www.iscenf.rnu.tn/site/index...tion=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=443499
http://www.typemock.com/answers/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3
http://www.mickartvideo.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1608414
https://ola.oi.edu.sg/forums/user/nguyendunga3
http://georgia-news.org/user/nguyendunga3/
http://finger.sentav.com/user/nguyendunga3/
https://www.empowher.com/users/nguyendunga3
http://www.cnccode.com/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3
http://www.usafreeclassifieds.org/classifieds/user/profile/142887
http://www.associazionehombre.it/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1593526
https://www.gapyear.com/members/nguyendunga3/
http://xn--80aakbafh6ca3c.xn--p1ai/user/nguyendunga3/
https://menak.ru/user/nguyendunga3/

Đầu tiên là tắt động cơ máy bơm, sau đó là cầu dao đến máy bơm lọc bể bơi. Hút không khí ra khỏi bộ lọc nếu bạn có thể. Tháo các hộp lọc bể bơi ra khỏi vỏ theo hướng dẫn của nhà sản xuất.

Dùng vòi tưới vườn hoặc vòi tưới cây. Rửa sạch bộ lọc bể bơi. Làm việc từ trên xuống, làm sạch bên trong và bên ngoài. Đặt vòi xịt ở một góc 45 độ sẽ cho bạn kết quả tốt nhất. Làm sạch giữa tất cả các nếp gấp, mọi ngóc ngách, và mọi nếp nhăn.

KHÔNG BAO GIỜ sử dụng máy phun công suất lớn trên hộp lọc của bạn. Nó sẽ phá hủy các nếp gấp.

Rửa lại nhiều lần cho đến khi hết sạch bụi bẩn.

Một số người chọn để bộ lọc bể bơi dưới ánh nắng mặt trời để làm khô, sau đó loại bỏ các hạt rời bằng bàn chải bể bơi cứng. Bạn không cần phải làm điều này nhưng bạn có thể.

Lấy một cái xô lớn có nắp đậy kín để ngâm các bộ lọc của bạn. Sử dụng chất tẩy rửa bộ lọc hồ bơi theo hướng dẫn.

Hãy nhớ đọc hướng dẫn sử dụng trên chai vì không phải chất tẩy rửa bộ lọc bể bơi nào cũng giống nhau. Nhúng bộ lọc vào dung dịch này, sau đó đậy nắp vào xô.

Để bộ lọc ngâm trong khoảng 24 giờ

Tháo các bộ lọc và rửa trong một xô nước sạch. Giữ nó ở một đầu và thả chúng lên xuống trong nước. Bạn sẽ thấy tất cả các chất bẩn đến từ hộp lọc bể bơi.

Rửa lại bộ lọc của bạn bằng nước sạch

Bước tùy chọn : Bạn có thể trộn axit hồ bơi muriatic và nước và để bộ lọc ngâm thêm một lần nữa. Trong một xô 5 gallon, trộn 3 gallon nước sạch với 1,5 lít axit hồ bơi. Đặt bộ lọc vào xô và ngâm cho đến khi nó ngừng sủi bọt, hoặc khoảng 5 phút. Lấy bộ lọc ra và rửa sạch.

Hãy nhớ thêm axit vào nước, không bao giờ cho nước vào axit. Đậy kín hộp khi không sử dụng.

Rửa lại bộ lọc của bạn bằng nước sạch. Nếu không loại bỏ tất cả dầu, chất gây ô nhiễm và dung dịch làm sạch bộ lọc bể bơi có thể dẫn đến hỏng bộ lọc một phần hoặc hoàn toàn

Thay thế nó trong vỏ của bộ lọc theo hướng dẫn của nhà sản xuất.

Bật cầu dao cho máy bơm

Tôi không khuyên bạn nên sử dụng bột Diatomaceous Earth (DE). Bột sẽ bị kẹt trong các nếp gấp của bộ lọc hộp mực và có thể làm giảm tuổi thọ của nó.

Như mọi khi, hãy làm theo hướng dẫn của nhà sản xuất về mẹo vệ sinh bể bơi cho hộp lọc bể bơi của bạn và sử dụng máy lọc bể bơi thích hợp.




Điều này sẽ hoạt động cho:




Hộp lọc hồ bơi Hayward

Hộp lọc bể bơi Pentair

Bộ lọc bể sục

Bộ lọc Pleatco

Bộ lọc hồ bơi Sta Rite


----------

